
nginx Security Release 1.10.1/1.11.1 - nikolay
http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES
======
nikolay
More deets: [0], [1].

[0]: [http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-4450](http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-4450)

[1]: [http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-
announce/2016/00017...](http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-
announce/2016/000179.html)

